# whos breeding what



## roadkill5000 (Aug 12, 2003)

just to get people talking about reptiles (youve been talking about urls with dead people or something) and if anyone is searching for a reptile they wish to acquire they can find out who they can get them off or could help them find someone with some for sale.
what does everyone plan to breed this season or has already successfully bred this season?


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

This season:

Pogona Barbatus

Pogona Vitticeps

( Sorry about the spelling! )

Next Season:

Ridge Tailed Monitors

Maybe some Centrailians.


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 12, 2003)

well i am breeding my NT's this year and will be purchacing a trio of varanus primordius.
think this is a great idea btw


----------



## phantom (Aug 12, 2003)

Well im hoping to breed my diamonds next year ,If all goes well :wink:


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

Varanus primordius? Wuzz that? 

Is anyone going to breed some Womas this season?

How much? I may get one instead of the Centrailian.


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 12, 2003)

northern blunt spined monitors bb, also are you aware of how much they cost? i am sure u are but if you don't you will probly pay somthing like $2000


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 12, 2003)

thats $2000 for the womas btw not the NBSM


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

****e, Okay never mind. Is anyone Breeding:

Diamonds
Water Pythons
Jungles
Centrailians
Beardies ( any )
Carpets ( any )
Olives

If so how much?


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 12, 2003)

$130 for hatchie NT carpets if you are interested?
but then there is freight on top of that


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

Are the NT's the Morelia s. variegata? If so if I can see some pics I'll get one! How much for a pair?


----------



## ad (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey, Im breeding vitticeps and childreni
The snakes are having their 'special cuddle' right now and the beardies will be courting in about 2 weeks
My beardie has only just come out of hibernation but if you are after orange phase vitticeps they dont get much better than this fella!
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the Idea of this thread, and every time somebody is wanting to purchase or sell something, they just post. It's easier then the Trading Classifieds page, besides people go to threads more often.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

So the South Australian Woma (Aspidites ramsayi) are alsoa bundle of green?


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

What a beuatiful fella ad! Is he for sale or are you breeding from him? How much? I really want to get into breedin Beardies.


----------



## ad (Aug 12, 2003)

A friend has a nice orange phase female we are putting him over in a few weeks time, I can let you know when hatchlings are available - I'll want $50 for them. They should be breedable in a year in you feed them heaps!


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

Fine by me. $50 is good. How much for a trio?  When do you think the hatchies will be available?


----------



## wattso (Aug 12, 2003)

*she wants everthing!*

Hey Belle, you seem to be getting every herp under the aussie sun, let me ask you, how does a 13 y.o. afford to feed and house so many animals? or is it wishful thinking?


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

I get $120 a month for pocket money, and I breed my own food. I aslo won an English competition so I have some EXTRA money


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats what i have been saying this whole time wattso


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

Is it a problem Jeremy? If I have Arabian Horses, dosent that kind of suggest something?


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 12, 2003)

OK PEOPLE,

i am after preferably a trio (pair if u got them) of ackies. I am after good coluration, fairly tame, good feeders, and possibly proven breeders. These reptiles will be not only pets but also for breeding. If you have any or know anybody (an ad you saw etc.) please post it here or pm me whatever suits you.
thanks jeremy


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

The Breeder I'm getting My Ridge Tail off has them. He needs to sell of alot of his monitors as he's running out of room ( he's in the country, has 10 acres covered in reptile pits) He has pretty much every reptile you can own, but he is a friend and I dont think he's allowed to sell to the public, But I'll check. I think they were $380 from memory, the Ridge Tails $325.


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 12, 2003)

Bellinda ridge tails are ackies. proper names:- scientific: Varanus acanthurus
proper name instead of ackie: Ocellate ridge tail monitor


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

Ohhhhh.....I DID Say I was a Newbie  You learn by your mistakes. It must've been the Sand Monitor that was $380.....


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 12, 2003)

yeah thats what aps is for bellinda


----------



## _popp_ (Aug 12, 2003)

I will be breeding this season if i can find a woman that wont charge me maintenance.


----------



## saikrett (Aug 12, 2003)

hey BB, why can't your friend sell to the public?


----------



## NoOne (Aug 12, 2003)

$325 for ackies! you can do alot better than that, i sold some adults a while back for $250ea and they were nice animals.
Belinda legaly you can't buy womas unless your over 18 and have a class 2. Yes SA womas aren't much cheaper.
I must admire you though from my understanding you only just got your first snake and your already looking to the top order! Is your licence in your name your one of your parents? just wondering.
See how long it lasts when you hit 18 and start going to the pub, hehehe  
Oh the money i would have if i didn't turn 18  na it was to much fun


----------



## ackie (Aug 12, 2003)

belinda there is sumthan called a licencing system where u can only keep reptiles in ur licence classand womas arnt in urs. oh yeah ur ackies wont breed (or live) in an aviary in sydney


----------



## NoOne (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes belle you do have to do a bit more research before buying animals, ackies outside in sydney wouldn't be the best, i don't think they would be very good to keep outside anyway.

Go ackie! don't hold back  

Stand back shes gonna blow! :lol:


----------



## westaussie (Aug 12, 2003)

I would be interested in buying Ackies in bulk from anyone who can supply them at a reasonable price & can fright them to W.A . I have all the appropriate permits & will pay all frieght costs.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2003)

Its all my fault that this thread has turned into another debate!
Hardly any one has actually posted what they will be breeding and some people are even breeding animals they don't actually have. I am interested in learning how to do this as it sounds like a good way to save money.
Anyway...I will try to wrench this thread back to the original topic.
I hope to breed Diamonds, Coastals and Waters this season.
I don't want to count my hatchlings before they hatch though.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 13, 2003)

I am breeding my v.baritji this season I have one possible female and a nother female coming my way soon . Also in lovely Darwin I get to keep em in an aviary


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2003)

I am looking for any reosnable offer to purches prooven breeders ....any pythons... But not much for sale lately.


----------



## ad (Aug 13, 2003)

I almost forgot, i'm also trying to breed boyds this season
if not be prepared for some cheap adults soon!!!!


----------



## Brodie (Aug 13, 2003)

OMG. I just went outside to check on my monitors and they were doing the deed...........I think :S. They are both supposed to be males but that was only a guess....


----------



## Whaa (Aug 13, 2003)

Well as for me this season I will be breeding mealworns and next season I hope to breed crickets. The breeding season sure is exciting at my place!


----------



## NoOne (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't be get your hopes up unless you know the exact sex. Males will mount other males. I've seen female ackies that think they are males and try and mount other females. :? moniers do have some pretty weird habits.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 13, 2003)

Like Whaa, i am breeding woodies, rats, mice, Guinea pigs and rabbits.
Hoping that my waters may come through with the good also.
Also have a Homo Sapiens who is Gravid but hatching is not expected till next year.
Ad, good luck with those boyd's, I'll be looking for some about August.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 13, 2003)

OK kewl noone I might get em to the vet this weekend to be xrayed or something


----------



## ad (Aug 13, 2003)

Brodie Ive heard xraying them can make them sterile if they are over-exposed - dont let an amateur do it!! - Patience is the safest option. As NoOne said they can do some weird things but I think it will be more evident over the coming month. 
I had 4 storrs and for 3 years I tried to put them together until I had them xrayed to reveal 4 females. I wouldnt wait that long but Id give it a month or so.
It is a risk.


----------



## Fangs (Aug 13, 2003)

Not too many this year. Only Burms,Red Tails and Eyelash Vipers.If we get real lucky also Chameleons.

cheers


----------



## Gregory (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Fangs! That pair of Retics I bought off ya are going good. They'll breed this year for sure. Thanks mate. :!: :!:


----------



## Fangs (Aug 13, 2003)

Great to hear their doing ok Greg.Let me know if they are successful as I have buyers interested. 

cheers


----------



## roadkill5000 (Aug 13, 2003)

im glad everyone took this thread so seriously :roll: 

belinda if you (as you say)are breeding beardies why are you so interested in buying some?or are you just thinking that you can buy some hatchlings and breed them?


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 13, 2003)

hey brodie,
if you are going to take them to a vet, may i suggest taking them to steve at the university avenue vet. i am sure this is the bloke u were taking them too but just incase... he is the top reptile/wildlife vet in darwin.

cheers


----------



## Bendragon (Aug 13, 2003)

Breeding Darwins and good old Coastals....
Well, in a perfect world anyhoo.
Looking to buy - Almost anything if the price is right
in a perfect world, swap herp for herp


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 13, 2003)

i'll probably breed childreni and eastern blueys this season. I might have some water dragons and cunninghams breed next season.


----------



## jmbrimer (Aug 13, 2003)

Breeding Coastals, Coastals, Coastals. Oh and Vitties and Barbatas


----------



## Brodie (Aug 13, 2003)

Yea charles I think I am is his name steven Cutter?


----------



## Brodie (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh yea thanks add maybe I will just wait and see, oh well Off to the vet anyway for fecals


----------



## ackie (Aug 13, 2003)

Brodie dont get to excited, i once read that ridge tailed monitors can perform mating with members of the same sex, it sed its quite common. How are the ridge tailes goin anyway.

this yr i hpe to breed a pair of yellow grassparrots and sum rodents.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm resting most of my stuff this year, might have some childreni, stimsoni and i'm trying out a young male water but he's not to interested.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Lol. I'm going to get a breeding pair of Barbattus and Vitties. The aviary was just a thought, and so were the Womas. ( My brother has a class 2 ) I'm still thinking about what I should get but the Beardies are a definate thumbs up.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea I have read that as well ackie but these are baritji's . Naa seriously though I posted it up on here so I could get experienced monitor keepers comments.....Thanks guys Yea they are going great thanks ackie. Awesome lil dudes worth every penny I paid for them. They are running around, digging everywhere...I just love em, I am sure you will love your ackies Belinda. BTW you said it took u 5 years for your parents to allow herps and u guys got ya first one early this year How could your bro be on a class 2???????????


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

My brother is 24. He dosent live with us, but he has had them since he was 20.


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 14, 2003)

brodie, one question has been bugging me... doesn't the substrate go everywhere in that cage when they dig?
you would have to sweep like everyday underneith that cage. when i had a pair of water dragons in it they kicked sand out everywhere.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

Well its outside . And everytime they walked sand fell out lol. So what I did was put put some pond liner around the edges to the desired hieght and now barely any comes out


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 14, 2003)

ahhhh good thinking


----------



## lockman (Aug 14, 2003)

New to site , am will have macci's and murray's this season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

welcome to the site lockman


----------



## Greebo (Aug 14, 2003)

Gotta love the Murray-Darlings!

Welcome to the site Lockman!


----------



## ackie (Aug 14, 2003)

sounds cool brodie.
Belinda i think that is illegal to get a snake registered on someone elsed license and keep it at ur house.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Who said I was going to keep it at my place  Besides, It was just a thought, Womas are out of my price range anyways


----------



## jmbrimer (Aug 14, 2003)

ackie - if you can nominate a premises other than your own for the snake in question on your license


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Welcome Lockman, hope you enjoy the site...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

Im breeding.............something.


----------



## Slithering-Shadows (Aug 14, 2003)

BB's a friend from school, told me this is a great site. (Edited by Administrator)


----------



## lockman (Aug 14, 2003)

someone mentioned woma's what prices are males and females going for and would someone you didn't know sell you a female first up


----------



## seth (Aug 14, 2003)

womas will probably go for around the $2000 mark.If you do intend on buying one it's probably a good idea to quit your life insurance and put it on the snake!!!


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 14, 2003)

slithering shadows do you own any herps because bellinda tells me that there is nobody that has reptiles nere her or even likes them.
please tell me if im wrong.

ps: this is for bellinda = when you said you new nobody with reptiles you didn't mention your brother being a keeper at taronga could you please explain, im just curious 

(Edited by Administrator)


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 14, 2003)

i am not saying this to cause trouble but i think you forgott please dont turn this into an arguement we really dont need it 
thankyou

jeremy


----------



## seth (Aug 14, 2003)

are you talking to me python guy or am i just filling my head with ideas that i have friends?????


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL seth are u as confused as I am :S????


----------



## Slateman (Aug 15, 2003)

Please don't try to pick on what Belinda say or not. You bought have your opinion on this metter and keep it with your selfs. Belinda is young and like to chat a bit, so what. Leve her along Jeremy and Newermind or this type of comments will turn in to nasty chalenge. I had to delete few posts again and i am sick of doing that. How old you are boys 13?


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

Huh? My brother lives on the other side of australia my friend, and the breeder i got my intergrade off is the one who works at taronga.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

Its my fault just as much as it is theirs, slateman....
Let me explain.
In primary school my best friend, Rebecca ( Slithering-Shadows) moved to Adelaide for a couple of years. We kept in touch of MSN and she got a pair of Vitties while she was down there and took and liking to reptiles. She has now moved back to Sydney and now goes to my Highschool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

This season I have introduced BHP murray darlings childreni stimsons and a bredli with a jungle.Next season I plan to also breed a few lizard species like lace monitors ackies and blue tongues cross jackies or ackies.I have cross bred blueys with jackies in the past with excellent success.


----------



## Whaa (Aug 15, 2003)

Well I must say I am very impressed with the size of this forum. I think roadkill deserves a pat on the back for createing such a popular topic for this forum, I think from now on roadkill should be the official forum topic selector person guy


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Well done roadkill.
You are a mature minded young member.

(Edited by Administrator)


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 15, 2003)

Although I'm not breeding this year, I'd like to get a hatchling/yearling male Inland carpet for my female. I was thinking of going to Bob Withey. I've heard his good rep. but have never seen his animals. Has anyone seen his line of Murray Darlings? (I assume he has them.)


----------



## Gregory (Aug 15, 2003)

I saw all his snakes when I went to pick up my Bredls from him earlier this year. His Inlands looked ok,nothing outstanding about them but all in all most of his snakes were nice.


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 15, 2003)

Whoa, thanks for the quick reply.  
Well then, I guess the next question is: Who has a nice line of Murray Darlings?


----------



## Gregory (Aug 15, 2003)

If you want to wait another year I'll have some stunners next year. My 2 will be old enough to breed by then.


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah? Lol. You got any pics of your potential breeders? :wink:


----------



## Gregory (Aug 15, 2003)

Yep in my album there's a couple.


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 15, 2003)

You're right, your Inlands are quite nice.  
If I can't find anything this year, I'll keep your offer in mind for next season.


----------



## byjungle (Aug 15, 2003)

I am attempting to breed jungles- athertons, parlmestons and cairns forms. Should have at least a couple clutches, fingers crossed.

cheers

Mark


----------



## Nicole (Aug 15, 2003)

Cheapscotch, if you are looking for Murray Darlings, I think Lockman will have some this season... (I have a sneaking suspicion that Lockman is my master enclosure builder - Is that you Koby? ) ...I have met his beautiful girl Tasha, very nice snake indeed.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 15, 2003)

hey its byjungle............where u been buddy?? WELCOME BACK


----------



## ackie (Aug 15, 2003)

good work tim.....wats our next subject?


----------

